# Something strange.



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 19, 2010)

For 3 days I set up a Mac OSX system. For this 3 days internet stop working 1-2 times for ~1 minute everytime. When I use my FreeBSD internet stop ~50 times a day for ~ 1 minute. It is possible something to "crash" my router and lose the adsl signal or this 3 days was just luck?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd call your ISP. There's nothing any of the systems can do that will make your router lose it's xDSL signal.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok. I have a damaged cable. Maybe is that because I had internet issues at past and my ISP always say that my internet connection work fine.


----------



## kpedersen (Nov 19, 2010)

I use a stupid BTHomeHub router and I have noticed that occasionally my intel wireless (ipw) can cause it to crash (i.e no computers can connect). I just have to reset it.

I have never had it crash with my wired ethernet fbsd server, nor when using other routers (e.g. linksys wrt54g) however, so I imagine that the router's wireless capabilities are slightly dodgy.

So perhaps you should try another router and see if the same thing happens.

Edit: I Just reread your post and noticed that you seem to have found the problem.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 19, 2010)

I changed router too. Same things. I guess is the cable. I have no other idea


----------

